

Sprint fires employee who publicly exposed exaggerated Android EVO sales numbers - credo
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2010/06/14/sprint-cans-employee-for-leaking-evo-4g-sales-numbers/

======
pyre
This employee posted the sales numbers _BEFORE_ Sprint even released their
exaggerated sales figures. Though this employee's 'leak' may have been what
caused Sprint the recant their original information, you could hardly call the
person a whistle-blower.

[ Also, "Sprint fires employee who publicly exposed exaggerated Android EVO
sales numbers" is a highly 'exaggerated' version of "Sprint cans employee for
leaking EVO 4G sales numbers." The MobileCrunch title doesn't infer that the
employee had some intent to expose Sprint. ]

~~~
credo
You can argue intent all you want (and btw no one has described the employee
as a whistle-blower)

However, as a matter of fact, Sprint's exaggeration (claiming that sales were
around 3 times as much as they really were) was exposed by what that employee
did.

~~~
sree_nair
>> btw no one has described the employee as a whistle-blower

"publicly exposed exaggerated Android EVO sales numbers" reads like he is a
whistle blower. and it doesn't express what really happend.

I totally agree to your second point.

